# Temprament



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Totally new 2 ferrets but are ferrrets like dogs do they luv 1 owner and hve a gd tempremnt and loyatie?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

When I had ferrets years ago I found some of them did. Not all. My first ferrets I had from a kit and he was loyal and only knew me and only behaved for me.
I believe all ferrets have good temprements at times. Yet its the way they are brought up and treated. I believe they are the best pet to have if you know what you doing and how to care for them in the best possible way.
Also you can walk them on a lead like a dog too


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> When I had ferrets years ago I found some of them did. Not all. My first ferrets I had from a kit and he was loyal and only knew me and only behaved for me.
> I believe all ferrets have good temprements at times. Yet its the way they are brought up and treated. I believe they are the best pet to have if you know what you doing and how to care for them in the best possible way.
> Also you can walk them on a lead like a dog too


Awesome thank yo that helps alot!!!


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

you going to ferrets then?
Also I knew a lady who had dogs with ferrets and they got on fine
There's a member here called Hollie, selling her ferrets if your intrested


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> you going to ferrets then?
> Also I knew a lady who had dogs with ferrets and they got on fine
> There's a member here called Hollie, selling her ferrets if your intrested


 No i am not definatley i was thimking about it though thought id get sum info thanks


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Hiya, have five ferrets.
Jilly we got at a year old and she isn't as loyal as the other four who one i got as a kit and the others I bred. Although our other female can be a bit nippy when she wants to be.


----------



## XtremeLady (May 19, 2008)

yes, yes and yes - put in the time - training and Socialise well ....just like a dog sort of


----------

